# UV light for jigs?



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

A guy at otter creek last weekend was using glow in the dark jigs but would "charge" it with a little UV light to somehow make it glow better/longer or something. anyone ever heard of such a thing? Seems weird to me. He would put the jig against the light for like 5 sec or so and supposedly the jig absorbs the light or something.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I've heard of it but never tried it. Seems like a good idea though. I'm curious to see what others who've done this trick have to say...


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> I've heard of it but never tried it. Seems like a good idea though. I'm curious to see what others who've done this trick have to say...


Unless it is really overcast the jig should get plenty of natural UV light from the Sun, though it may have to charge for a minute instead of a few seconds. If it is a heavy overcast of clouds the jig may have to charge for a couple of minutes. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We've used these to charge our glow ice cut'r jigs and various glow ice flies...they work really well.

This one has a white light but the ones that use a blue UV light IMO work a lot quicker and the light charge last longer.

http://www.thornebros.com/winter/rods/a ... lipon.html

http://dakotaangler.com/product_info.ph ... dfaefc61f4

Sportsman Wharehouse also carries a couple of different ones...the links above are the only ones I could find to give you an idea of what they are...not that much money and a nice little gizmo to have in the tackle box when ice fish'n with anytype of glow lure.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple of the lights k2 is talking about. They do work good and give your jig a good glow. When you are using an ice tent they are nice to have. I do feel like i have the upper hand when charging the glow jigs and lures every so often compared to someone who does not. I feel like the lights have brought me a little more sucess in my experience.


----------

